# Verbogene Kühlrippen - Gerätqualität gemindert?



## GoldenMic (5. Dezember 2010)

*Verbogene Kühlrippen - Gerätqualität gemindert?*

Also, ich habe mir ja vor kurzen ein Scythe Grand Kama Cross gekauft. So erstmal eingebaut, vorher beim auspacken ein paar Foto gemacht. Das macht sich jetzt ganz gut denn ich kann euch zeigen was ich meine.

Auf den Fotos sieht man das ein paar Kühlrippen(vor allem die obersten inneren) verbogen sind.

Wird dadurch die Kühlleistung gemindert?
Sollte ich beim Händler/Hersteller ein neues Produkt verlangen?
Was würdet ihr tun?


----------



## SonicNoize (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Verbogene Kühlrippen - Gerätqualität gemindert?*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Wird dadurch die Kühlleistung gemindert?


Sicherlich, die Frage ist eher, ob du das überhaupt merkst. In einem Labor kann man sowas vielleicht unter Idealbedingungen messen... 



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Was würdet ihr tun?


Messer oder Schraubendreher nehmen und die Kühlrippen wieder gerade hinbiegen... 

Sonst musst du es zurückschicken, Versandkosten zahlen, vielleicht behauptet der Händler, dass du das warst, eventuell Wertminderung zahlen, das wär mir persönlich viel zu blöd.


----------



## euihyun2210 (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Verbogene Kühlrippen - Gerätqualität gemindert?*

Uff, das sieht aber schon so aus, als hätten sich die Platten an den Headpipes verschoben.
Im schlimmsten Fall findet gar keine Wärmeübertragung mehr statt und der Kühler verliert seinen Zweck.
ich würd ihn auf jeden Fall zurückschicken.
Wo hast du ihn denn gekauft?


----------



## GoldenMic (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Verbogene Kühlrippen - Gerätqualität gemindert?*

Also funktionieren tut er schon noch, hab ihn ja in mein System integriert, mich interessiert eher wie stark die Leistung dabei sinken kann.
Weiterhin möchte ich den Händler nicht nennen, will ja hier keinen anschwärzen.


----------



## GoldenMic (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Verbogene Kühlrippen - Gerätqualität gemindert?*

Würde dazu gern noch ein paar mehr Meinungen hören.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Verbogene Kühlrippen - Gerätqualität gemindert?*

Ich denke schon das es sich zu ungunsten der Kühlleistung verschiebt durch die schiefen Lamellen. Wenn man genauer hinschaut sind ja deutlich mehr Lamellen krumm. Wenn der so " Out of the Box " kam würde ich den zurückschicken


----------



## GoldenMic (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Verbogene Kühlrippen - Gerätqualität gemindert?*

Problem besteht jetzt darin das ich den schon seit 15. November oder so habe, mich in dem Moment aber nicht so daran gestört hatte und naja, die 2 Wochen umtauschrecht sind schonmal rum. Sollte ich mich da nun eher an den Händler oder an den Hersteller wenden?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Verbogene Kühlrippen - Gerätqualität gemindert?*

Ich würde zuerst mit dem Händler reden, er sollte ja Bezüglich der Garantie dein Ansprechpartner sein und dich im Zweifel an den Hersteller verweisen


----------



## Gast XXXX (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Verbogene Kühlrippen - Gerätqualität gemindert?*

Naja ich als Händler wurde das aber anzweifeln das der Kühler so "out of the box" kam, aufgrund der Zeitspanne bis sich GoldenMic bei mir gemeldet hat. Ein Versuch ist es natürlich Wert, da kann man aber auf Kulanz nur hoffen.


----------



## GoldenMic (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Verbogene Kühlrippen - Gerätqualität gemindert?*

Naja, ich kann dem Händler notfalls ne ganze Fotoserie des Unboxings schicken wenn er mir misstrauen sollte


----------



## Gast XXXX (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Verbogene Kühlrippen - Gerätqualität gemindert?*

Was noch nicht mal vor Gericht als Beweis gelten würde, aber egal versuchs wünsch dir viel Glück.


----------



## GoldenMic (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Verbogene Kühlrippen - Gerätqualität gemindert?*

Naja, ich werd jetzt einfach mal anfragen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Verbogene Kühlrippen - Gerätqualität gemindert?*

Ich sage mal so salopp, wenn man ein paar Wochen im Urlaub war. Ne mal im Ernst, vernünftig mit dem reden ob und was möglich ist


----------



## GoldenMic (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Verbogene Kühlrippen - Gerätqualität gemindert?*

Eher Händler oder eher direkt Hersteller? Das ist die Frage die ich mir stelle.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Verbogene Kühlrippen - Gerätqualität gemindert?*

Ich würde imme rzuerst den Händler kontaktieren, wenn er sich nicht für Zuständig halt dann wird er schon auf den Hersteller verweisen. Wenn der Weg zu weit ist rufste mal an bei dem


----------

